# Off topic question!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I know this doesn't really apply here and it would best fit the sound off forum but I spend most time over here I figured I'd probably get more responses here. My question is have any of you guys had a vehicled totaled out and did you feel that you got a fair deal on the value the insurance company gave you for it?

I hit some black ice on I-69 yesterday morning on my way to work as I was getting ready to exit the Swartz Creek/Miller Rd exit on I-69. I am not sure if it will be totaled out or not but I will be surprised if its not. I hit some ice on the overpass as I was exiting and couldnt get it under control and pin balled my way down the exit ramp taking out all 4 corners and my whole passengers side. The hitch is on a 45 degree angle which I assume is all bad. The truck was a 2008 silverado z71 and the blue book values ranged from around 16k for poor condition to 23-24k for great condition. I have been looking at trucks but with that 8K+ variance it is kind of hard to narrow down my search. The insurance company I use is State Farm and they have always been good to me in the past so hopefully they still are.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well it's certainly good to hear you didn't get hurt or hurt somebody else!

I've totaled one vehicle and thought I got an honest value but that's been many years ago and things change as do insurance agents and insurance company philosophies.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, that sucks! Good to hear everyone is ok tho. No experience with totaling a vehicle out, sorry. Hope everything works out for ya though.


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

From my experience, you'll get the higher end, especially if they have treated you good in the past.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Well it's certainly good to hear you didn't get hurt or hurt somebody else!


Yeah I got pretty lucky. I banged my head on the windshield pretty good but other than some cuts on my head I pretty much walked away fine. I think the 2-3 seconds where I realized those guard rails were gonna be a reality probably was the worst. I definately remember thinking "this is definately gonna suck". Its weird how long 3 seconds can really last. I-69 really piles up the cars when we get crappy weather. 

Insurance company called tonight and I asked about the values and which one they use to determine the vehicles current value and the lady didn't really give me an answer. Thanks for the feedback guys. That trucks been bad luck from day 1. Between deer accidents, my neighbor backing into it, getting it stuck for 10 hrs on a logging road, getting hit by a runaway fourwheeler, multiple flats tires, and a few others things I wouldn't be too dissappointed to see that truck go.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

In order for it to be considered totaled, the damage would have to exceed 75% of the vehicles market value.
For the most part it sounds as of it is mostly superficial (body damage), except for the hitch part. Must have backed into something while "pin balling".
If your vehicle is on the low end of the scale, you would have to have done over 12k in damage.
High end, you would have at least 18k in damage.
Just guessing. Glad you are ok, send pics.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Big Reds said:


> In order for it to be considered totaled, the damage would have to exceed 75% of the vehicles market value.
> For the most part it sounds as of it is mostly superficial (body damage), except for the hitch part. Must have backed into something while "pin balling".
> If your vehicle is on the low end of the scale, you would have to have done over 12k in damage.
> High end, you would have at least 18k in damage.
> Just guessing. Glad you are ok, send pics.


I will have to try and get some, I didn't take any. I was talking to the officer and asked him if he thought the frame was bent and he thought it looked like it was as did I based on the trailer hitch. The truck also would not start either so theres some engine issues as well. I'll have to see if the dealership can send me any pictures, if not I am sure the insurance company can get some. As far as cosmetic work I think the only thing that wouldn't need to be replaced or repainted is the roof.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Glad you're all right!

Did the officer ticket you for driving too fast for conditions? That may influence your future rates...

My daughter totaled her first beater last year after fishitailing in loose gravel. County cop told her he could, but wouldn't ticket her cuz it would only hurt her Dad--thoughtful guy!


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

sorry to hear the bad news.....i have the same 2008 z71 as you.....last summer banged it up pretty bad,thought it was totalled....i also have state farm...they fixed it and the cost was $10,200 at the chevy dealer.i am very pleased how they handled everything. if they were going to total it,i was going to ask them to replace it with a used one with the exact same options....no way was i going to take a buyout,you would never break even....now that the economy is picking up and trucks sales are also up...deals on trucks are gone,and it would cost you $35,000 to buy a new one...good luck.post your results when you find out.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

good to hear your alright, I was on my way back from lansing and saw the aftermath! It looked pretty banged up...


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I did not get a ticket for the accident. The officer said that overpass/exit has had a fair number of accidents over the years and he thought the approach was shorter than alot of others. I talked to the dealership today and the guy who was working on my claim was not in but another guy who saw the truck told me he doubted it would be fixed considering there wasn't a spot that was not damaged and he thought the frame was definately bent. We got to talking about the dealership not wanting to total it due to losing the business and he said its a fine line between losing the business and being able to fix it at a price that they still can make money doing the repair. A friend of mine who does body work said big jobs like those yield little return and 3-5k jobs can be done alot faster, less material/parts and have a higher profit margin.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Time will tell. If I remember correctly, there is a fuel safety shutoff switch on those vehicles. Just needs to be reset.
Keep us in the loop. Good luck either way.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Big Reds said:


> Time will tell. If I remember correctly, there is a fuel safety shutoff switch on those vehicles. Just needs to be reset.
> Keep us in the loop. Good luck either way.


I didn't know that, that probably explains why the truck wouldnt start up. I tried starting it and it did start up but quickly petered out just like it would if a engine was running out of gas. Thanks guys, I'll let ya know how it goes. My wifes family kept asking me if I would just buy a car instead of a truck if it got totaled. HUH!?!? What would I do with a car. Actually I wouldn't mind having a car for everday driving and a truck for pulling my salmon boat as well as for hunting, fishing and trapping. Without a truck most of my hobbies would take a big hit.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Warning.....this is a long post so leave now if you don't want to read all of this. I know some of you were wondering what happened with the truck and if it was totaled or not. This whole deal has been a major cluster#$#! I have been going in circles with the dealership doing the repairs. I won't bore you guys with all the ugly details but suffice it to say I am extremely dissappointed in this dealership. In 14 days they have yet to start the job. Heck they just finished the estimate yesterday after 13 days.

A week ago they called me and said they were finalizing the estimate and it would be around $4k and the frame *was not* bent and they could straighten it. I asked why they were straightening it if it wasn't bent.....they started back pedaling and said "well its lifted a little bit but we can fix that" I called yesterday to see if it was almost done and they said "they were just finalizing the estimate and they would be starting on it" I informed them they told me that very same thing a week prior.....I heard crickets on the other end. 

I asked to speak to someone else as to why they couldn't complete an estimate in 2 weeks. At that point I ask to be transferred further up the chain of command and expressed my frustration to the body shop manager. He really couldn't give me a good reason as to what was going on and why nothing was happening with it. I then informed him a week ago they said it was almost done and they didn't think the job would be more than $4-5k and the frame only needed "a little" straightening and now they are telling me the vehicle estimate was complete and State Farm approved the repairs totaling $15,345 dollars......somehow their estimate a week ago was off by $11k+ and it went from a frame needing a small amount of straightening to a frame that was so damaged they had to use a brand new frame!

So after 14 days they are now just beginning to start the repairs, or at least thats what I was told today. They ordered parts and said they could have it done by the end of next week. When its all said and done this whole fiasco will have taken almost a month to complete and thats assuming they actually started working on it today and will complete it by the end of next week. I told State Farm I would feel alot better if they could send an adjuster out to look the vehicle over just so I could have a peace of mind knowing they are completing all the necessary repairs that would need to be done to fix the vehicle 

My concern was the estimate was getting very close to the amount that would total the vehicle out and they might not fix everything that needed to be fixed for fear they would surpass the percentage at which State Farm would just total it. State Farm said they were a preferred body shop and because of that they don't send their adjusters out, I asked if they could send one out and state farm refused solely because this dealership was in their preferred body shop network and if I wanted it to be looked at by another body shop I would have to pay to have the vehicle towed there. At this point I cannot delay this process anymore than it already has been so I kinda feel like I am stuck unless I am willing to be without my truck for even longer.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Maybe thats why you didnt find your boat!! You have a concussion!!

Scott


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Maybe thats why you didnt find your boat!! You have a concussion!!
> 
> Scott


Do I? All I know is this little loaner car isn't gonna tow the boat to St. Joe. Now I am really mad! You couldn't pay me to buy a vehicle from this dealership.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

First mistake is that you think that dealership, and State Farm insurance company is thinking of your best interests. The dealership is worried only about getting the work, and getting paid. State Farm is worried about keeping you happy enough to re-up in six months. 
The only thing they want is your money bottom line. What you want is does not matter. Sorry to be so blunt, good luck. Do not sign the last check or clearance to payment unless your completely happy with the truck, Park it write next to a brand new one and compare it side by side. If body lines dont match, if it sets different make them fix it. Even if you go without your truck for another week. Make sure your happy with the truck. That is a lot of damage to be fixing, frames being bent back scares me. 

Jon


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> First mistake is that you think that dealership, and State Farm insurance company is thinking of your best interests. The dealership is worried only about getting the work, and getting paid. State Farm is worried about keeping you happy enough to re-up in six months.
> The only thing they want is your money bottom line. What you want is does not matter. Sorry to be so blunt, good luck. Do not sign the last check or clearance to payment unless your completely happy with the truck, Park it write next to a brand new one and compare it side by side. If body lines dont match, if it sets different make them fix it. Even if you go without your truck for another week. Make sure your happy with the truck. That is a lot of damage to be fixing, frames being bent back scares me.
> 
> Jon


I never thought anyone was looking out for my best interests, companies make money looking out for their best interest whether we like it or not. And even though I would like to think they were trying to do what was right for me I know they are not and my biggest issue is how it takes 2 weeks to complete the estimate. No way it takes that long. The cost I could careless about. Whether its 4k or 15k I still have the same deductible and they are not bending the frame back, they are putting a new frame under the vehicle. Either way my gripe is their lack of progress and overall ignorance with why theres been a huge delay. When I asked about the delay their exact response was "Well I really am not sure why" Beautiful just beautiful. :help:


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Have you tried talking to the insurance adjuster. If they haven't started the work yet, you might give the adjuster a call and try and work out a deal with them. You also might explain to the adjuster that you considered the truck to be in A+ shape before the accident, and will not be satisfied until the truck is in A+ shape when all is said and done. Might not hurt to let them know you are willing to nitpick the vehicle to death, and maybe cost them more in the end than if they totalled it. It didn't work with me, but I got even and it cost them $2000 more than if they would've just totalled mine. It's worth a shot.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

magnumhntr said:


> Have you tried talking to the insurance adjuster. If they haven't started the work yet, you might give the adjuster a call and try and work out a deal with them. You also might explain to the adjuster that you considered the truck to be in A+ shape before the accident, and will not be satisfied until the truck is in A+ shape when all is said and done. Might not hurt to let them know you are willing to nitpick the vehicle to death, and maybe cost them more in the end than if they totalled it. It didn't work with me, but I got even and it cost them $2000 more than if they would've just totalled mine. It's worth a shot.


Yeah I asked them to have an adjuster sent out to look at it. They said because its a preferred body shop an adjuster is not required to go out there. I said "Well what if I am requesting one go out there" and the lady said "we don't send adjusters out to our preferred body shops". I went in circles with her for a bit and explained my main concern was having someone else look at the vehicle and I was able to do that if I had it towed somewhere else, but on my dime. I've lost 2 weeks at this point and even though I have had it up to my eyeballs with this dealership I can't drag this out any longer than it already has been and taking it somehwere else would be on my dime. If I took it somewhere else I doubt they would give me a loaner either. The place I would take it is a smaller shop and doesn't have loaners. The dealership did pay for a loaner for me and that was probably the thing that saved them the most. If it wasn't for that I probably would of paid to take it somewhere else. I had to really bend some ears to even get my pictures that the dealership took of my truck. 

I live in Oxford so I see alot of commercials for buying and servicing vehicles in beautiful Grand Blanc and I about died laughing watching this commercial last night, the irony in all of it was just hilarious. Fast, courteous and easy to work with were some of the tag lines! Ha ha ha!


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, your next option is to get as anal retentive as you can muster, and make absolutely sure that truck is in perfect, tip top shape before you drive it off that dealerships garage. Then, if I were you, I'd shove a sale sign in that mother and send it off to a new owner. After they take everything off the old frame, and put it all on another, you will most likely have one problem after the next. Too bad the bags didn't blow, that would've added another $1000 or more to the costs.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

magnumhntr said:


> Well, your next option is to get as anal retentive as you can muster, and make absolutely sure that truck is in perfect, tip top shape before you drive it off that dealerships garage. Then, if I were you, I'd shove a sale sign in that mother and send it off to a new owner. After they take everything off the old frame, and put it all on another, you will most likely have one problem after the next. Too bad the bags didn't blow, that would've added another $1000 or more to the costs.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Chris


I am an idiot when it comes to vehicles so I'll have to have a friend come with me who retired after 40 years of owning a very well known auto body shop. They are gonna earn their money on this job I know that. The thought of future problems is very nauseating since I can't do anything when it comes to vehicles. I've written up a statement that guarantees they will keep their word as far as them "standing behind their work 110%" I actually think I will take your advice and throw a for sale sign on it and see what kind of offers I can get. My concern is if people run a carfax report and get freaked out. I know it would freak me out. Not sure if that workmanship guarantee would transfer with the vehicle during a sale or if it would just apply to me as long as I owned it. Ok who wants it! Beautiful truck, well taken care of, no dents, dings or scratches, paint job looks just like it was painted yesterday. Was in a small accident but nothing major!:lol: I'll start the bidding at One Meeeealyin dollars!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Heres a few pics I got from the dealership. Hopefully some of you guys could shed some light on paiting vehicles. It appears as if they never washed the vehicle before starting the work and to my knowledge I thought it was always a good idea to start with a clean/dirt free surface before painting or priming anything. It looks like bondo was used to me but I could be completely wrong?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

For anyone who was following along and wondering how this turned out I finally put this issue to bed yesterday. I originally was going to have it fixed when I thought that was my only option. The claims rep I was working with did not tell me that I could total out the vehicle if I wanted too but I wouldn't get the appraised value since they deemed the vehicle repairable even though the estimate was just under $16k. I had concerns the vehicle would be problematic down the road since it had so much work that needed to be done. I told my agent that I had some concerns and he made some calls and a supervisor in the claims department called me. He told me even though they (State Farm) deemed the vehicle repairable I had the option to do the repairs or do a cash out option which would give me the amount of the estimate. I informed the claims supervisor that I was never told that and that was something I would have considered even though that amount was less than the appraised value. This is where the problem lied. I had approved repairs to the vehicle and the dealership had begun doing repairs. Initially State Farm said they could not do the cash out option since I approved the repairs, but I stated that I did not know there was another option and thats something I would have considered. There was alot of talk back and forth for a few days and in the end State Farm did do the right thing and offered the cash out option to me even though the vehicle had already started to be repaired. The supervisor in the claims department said it was their mistake since they didn't tell me about the cash out option. After it was all said and done they cut me a check for the cost of the estimate plus the salvage value of the vehicle. This whole ordeal lasted 24 days but in the end State Farm did make it right and in the end I was very happy with the deal State Farm offered me and in all honesty the amount I was given was quite a bit higher than I expected to get right from the start. So if anyone is looking for some insurance I can tell you State Farm has always treated me fair when the chips are laid out and if your in a situation where your vehicle repairs are close to what the vehicle would be totaled at make sure you ask about the cashout option. Also talk to your agent at the start, part of my mistake was not telling my agent about the accident soon enough. Hope this helps someone down the road.


----------

